# "Wathosen werden häufig überschätzt" oder "Exteme Flyfishing"



## vaddy (25. April 2006)

So doof kann kein Mensch sein, oder???

Als ich gestern morgen am Gewässer stand, in meinen Kofferraum blickte und dort vergeblich meine Tasche mit der Watbekleidung suchte, war mir klar, dass irgendetwas nicht stimmte..
Und so viel ich auch suchte, ich konnte sie einfach nicht finden.
:c :c :c 

Mist verdammter, vergessen!!!

Bei meinem Kollegen ging das Lachen langsam in Seitenstiche über, doch ich fand es gar nicht so witzig...
Immerhin betrug die Anfahrt knappe 100km. Also schied "mal eben rumfahren und abholen" auch aus.
Eine Tageskarte hatte ich mir auch schon gekauft...
Also blieb eigentlich nur: Das Beste draus machen!!!
Meine improvisierte Watbekleidung bestand auch 2 Neoprenfüßlingen, die ich in meine Turnschuhe steckte.
Natürlich lief das Wasser überall hin, wo es nicht hin sollte.
Tja, was soll ich sagen?
Mit ordentlich Wut im Bauch und a...hkalten Füssen ging es ans Werk.
Bis zum Nachmittag habe ich ausgehalten, dann ging es nicht mehr.
Die Wassertemperatur war nicht wirklich angenehm mit 8Grad.
War trotzdem ein schöner Tag mit viel Fisch...

Im Moment schreibe ich gerade diesen neuen Thread mit einer schönen Erkältung und frage mich:
Harter Typ, oder nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank???|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat 
Ich denke wohl eher Letzteres...
Was soll's!


----------



## noose (25. April 2006)

*AW: "Wathosen werden häufig überschätzt" oder "Exteme Flyfishing"*

 Eiskalt Alter!!


So muss es sein. zur not wird nackt geangelt,aber es *wird* geangelt.


----------



## grintz (25. April 2006)

*AW: "Wathosen werden häufig überschätzt" oder "Exteme Flyfishing"*

Der gute Wille zählt, und wenn dann noch die Flossenträger beissen hat sich's doch gelohnt #6 !


----------



## René F (25. April 2006)

*AW: "Wathosen werden häufig überschätzt" oder "Exteme Flyfishing"*

#r 
Das hätte nicht jeder gebracht.


----------



## Klaus S. (25. April 2006)

*AW: "Wathosen werden häufig überschätzt" oder "Exteme Flyfishing"*



			
				René F schrieb:
			
		

> #r
> Das hätte nicht jeder gebracht.



Stimmt... soooo blöd ist nicht jeder :m:m:m


----------



## AngelAndy20 (25. April 2006)

*AW: "Wathosen werden häufig überschätzt" oder "Exteme Flyfishing"*

RESPEKT!!!

Nur die harten kommín Garten, aber das dürft bei Dir ja kein Problem sein...|uhoh: :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (25. April 2006)

*AW: "Wathosen werden häufig überschätzt" oder "Exteme Flyfishing"*

#6 
#r 

ach ja....und gute Besserung Stephan |supergri


----------



## FishHunterBLN (25. April 2006)

*AW: "Wathosen werden häufig überschätzt" oder "Exteme Flyfishing"*

zwischen genie und wahnsinn ist meist nur eine  kleine lücke...


----------



## Truttafriend (25. April 2006)

*AW: "Wathosen werden häufig überschätzt" oder "Exteme Flyfishing"*

Mann bist du´n Vogel #r |supergri 


Gute Besserung


----------



## goeddoek (25. April 2006)

*AW: "Wathosen werden häufig überschätzt" oder "Exteme Flyfishing"*

Wieso - "Gute Besserung" |kopfkrat 

Ich denke, wassertreten ist gesund  |supergri :m 

Nee, nee - wünsch Dir auch alles Gute :m


----------



## esox_105 (25. April 2006)

*AW: "Wathosen werden häufig überschätzt" oder "Exteme Flyfishing"*

Tja, wer den Schaden hat, braucht für den Spott nicht sorgen  .

Auf diesem Wege, gute Besserung :m .


----------



## Schwede 11 (25. April 2006)

*AW: "Wathosen werden häufig überschätzt" oder "Exteme Flyfishing"*

#r 
Ich hätte das so nicht gebracht!!!

Gute Besserung auch von mir!

Timo


----------



## Fisch1000 (25. April 2006)

*AW: "Wathosen werden häufig überschätzt" oder "Exteme Flyfishing"*

Meine Watstiefel sind im Moment auch kaputt. Da hilft nur das eine. Ich bezeichnete mich als hart, die Leute im Staßenkafee allerdings als nicht mehr ganz dicht. Jetzt wo ich drüber nachdenke denke ich mir auch ooohhhh sch****!!! Naja wenigstens haben wir schöne Fische gefangen...

Fisch1000


----------



## The_Duke (25. April 2006)

*AW: "Wathosen werden häufig überschätzt" oder "Exteme Flyfishing"*

Na aber Hut ab! vor soviel Courage! #6 #6
8°C Wassertemperatur is ja kurz vor Eisgang 

Wenn dann noch zu Mittag zu hause Eisbein mit Sauerkraut gegeben hätte, wärst du jetzt wohl wegen seelischer Grausamkeit geschieden :q :q :q


----------



## Gnilftz (25. April 2006)

*AW: "Wathosen werden häufig überschätzt" oder "Exteme Flyfishing"*

Alle Achtung Vaddy,
dat is schon ne heavy Nummer!!! #6 



			
				Schwede 11 schrieb:
			
		

> #r
> Ich hätte das so nicht gebracht!!!



Na,
Dein Loch in der Watbüx hat Dich ja auch nicht komplett vom Fischen abhalten können, odda Timo? 

Greetz
Heiko


----------



## t.z. (25. April 2006)

*AW: "Wathosen werden häufig überschätzt" oder "Exteme Flyfishing"*

Top. Wathosen sind für Mädels ..... eins nach Warmduscher kommt demnächst Wathosenfischer .... ich hab' meine jetzt in ebay :m


----------



## Ossipeter (26. April 2006)

*AW: "Wathosen werden häufig überschätzt" oder "Exteme Flyfishing"*

Vater Kneipp hatte doch recht, dass kneippen gesund ist.


----------



## gofishing (27. April 2006)

*AW: "Wathosen werden häufig überschätzt" oder "Exteme Flyfishing"*

Mein reden .......

Nur die harten momm in Garten.#6 

TL

Ralph


----------

